# Post hire background checks?



## PurpleDancer (Oct 7, 2022)

Hello! I’ve been with the company for a few years but I just have a quick question. I was recently placed into HR. I was told I would need to complete a post hire consent form and a post hire conviction questionnaire as part of the background check. This is just to check criminal activity right? I’ve never heard of them doing this so I was just curious!! Is this also a drug test? I wasn’t really told about any of this before hand so I was just wondering! Either way it’ll be fine but I was just curious! Thanks!


----------



## commiecorvus (Oct 7, 2022)

PurpleDancer said:


> Hello! I’ve been with the company for a few years but I just have a quick question. I was recently placed into HR. I was told I would need to complete a post hire consent form and a post hire conviction questionnaire as part of the background check. This is just to check criminal activity right? I’ve never heard of them doing this so I was just curious!! Is this also a drug test? I wasn’t really told about any of this before hand so I was just wondering! Either way it’ll be fine but I was just curious! Thanks!



You will be seeing things like people's SS # and DOB so they need to do a background check to make sure you haven't been busted for identity theft or something similar.
Not sure about the drug test for HR.


----------



## PurpleDancer (Oct 7, 2022)

commiecorvus said:


> You will be seeing things like people's SS # and DOB so they need to do a background check to make sure you haven't been busted for identity theft or something similar.
> Not sure about the drug test for HR.


That makes sense! Thank you! And me either, I wouldn’t assume they do because I’m pretty sure it’s only AP or salary managers but I just wanted to see if someone knew!
Do they usually mention it beforehand at all?


----------



## Yetive (Oct 12, 2022)

No drug test for HR.


----------

